# Pisa - Italia



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

30-07-2009.

1. Piazza Vitoria Emanuele II


2.


3.


4.


5. Tuttomondo


6.


7. Via Giuseppe Mazzini


8.


9. Arno


10.


11. 


12. 


13.


14. Santa Maria della Spina


15.


16.


17. Ponte Solferino


18. Citadella


19. Via Francesco Crispi


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25. Via Roma


26.


27.


28. Duomo


29. Baptisterium


30. Torre Pendente


31.


32.


33.


34.


35.


36.


37.


38.


39.


40.


41.


42.


43.


44. Pisa Centrale


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots there, especially on details of the Torre Pendente and surrounding buildings. Pisa does share similarities with Firenze along the riverfront in some ways.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Lovely pics of Pisa. Unfortunately the only part I have been to is the railway station where I had to change trains for Florence.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from Piza, Italy :cheers: Bellisima!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely tour, nice pictures, great city!
Never been there, but it looks like I have to visit Pisa once.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

one of the best city ever visited, i absolutely recommend it!


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

Luminara: 16th of June
























San Rossore Parc








Normale Building in Piazza dei Cavalieri








Giardino Scotto Fortress and Parc:


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

Borgo Stretto:









North east Pisa from the Leaning Tower:









Arno River - Middle Bridge (Ponte di Mezzo)









Piazza Garibaldi









Monumental Cemetery:









City Centre:









Pisa Airport Galileo Galilei:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That panoramic just took my breath away, really stunning.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Molto molto bene ! Belissimo !


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

The Main Train Station:









the 2nd Leaning Tower of Pisa (there are 3)











Piagge during Autumn:









The National Research Council in Pisa


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

one of my favorite places I visited to.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Pisa is Amazing, i visited to!!


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

kingsway said:


> one of my favorite places I visited to.


why do you like pisa so hard?


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

IMAG2244 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2242 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2226 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2213 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2207 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2206 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2205 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! nice shots of the Leaning Tower.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Pisa :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful shots. Well done!


----------

